# 10000 c abu garcia 2 speed reel



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Two speed 10000 C abolutely mint I will take photos but you'll have to pm me 1st. Black sideplates this is swedish built not china built.
250.00 shipped to you USPO MO's only I don't do pay pal...


----------

